# Pros and cons between salt marsh 14 and shadowcast 16



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Looking for input from owners on why they chose one over the other. Currently fishing out of johnboat but thinking of purchasing new Microsoft here in future. I know obviously there's a diffrent between overall lenght weight and pricing. Was concerned with hull slap on sm 14 as I had a tailfisher and it had a little hull slap when poling but I have no idea as I have never been on a sm 14. I have an 11 mercury 20 hp 4 stroke that will be powering what boat I decide to purchase. Thanks for the input as I have got some good input from forum members on other things Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2016)

I was really set on getting the sm14. Then I started looking into the sc16 and decided it would be better for me. I think they are both great looking boats. I put my deposit down on the sc16 two weeks ago. I am getting the micro console offset and the 20 tohatsu remote. The wait is 3 1/2 months for the sc 16. I think the sm 14 looks like the old pathfinder tunnel hulls. I chose the sc 16 because it will draft a little better and pole better. I am coming from a Mako pro 16 skiff so the V bow will be nice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2016)

Any owners out there please chime in and let us know the pros and cons of both. Not a whole lot posted on here about either. I have read everything I can find on the internet.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jking7573 said:


> I was really set on getting the sm14. Then I started looking into the sc16 and decided it would be better for me. I think they are both great looking boats. I put my deposit down on the sc16 two weeks ago. I am getting the micro console offset and the 20 tohatsu remote. The wait is 3 1/2 months for the sc 16. I think the sm 14 looks like the old pathfinder tunnel hulls. I chose the sc 16 because it will draft a little better and pole better. I am coming from a Mako pro 16 skiff so the V bow will be nice.





jking7573 said:


> Any owners out there please chime in and let us know the pros and cons of both. Not a whole lot posted on here about either. I have read everything I can find on the internet.





jking7573 said:


> I was really set on getting the sm14. Then I started looking into the sc16 and decided it would be better for me. I think they are both great looking boats. I put my deposit down on the sc16 two weeks ago. I am getting the micro console offset and the 20 tohatsu remote. The wait is 3 1/2 months for the sc 16. I think the sm 14 looks like the old pathfinder tunnel hulls. I chose the sc 16 because it will draft a little better and pole better. I am coming from a Mako pro 16 skiff so the V bow will be nice.


Thanks had the tailfisher same hull to old pathfinder and it was not fun to pole. What was ballpark cost diffrence if you don't mind me asking and what power are you using


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Sorry just read power option


----------



## Nick (Sep 25, 2015)

I was in the same situation a few months back. I thought i liked the SM 14 but when i rode on it, actually really disliked it. It felt like a carolina skiff when taking a small and moderate chop (nearly broke my back) and that instantly turned me off to it. However it does have a nice deadrise for a 14 foot boat. You can't beat the simplicity of the two. I owned a SC 16 so my experience is a little better than the SM 14 since I had only "wet test" the 14. What i liked about the SC 16 is that it was basically a gheenoe but wider, faster, and comfortable (storage and did well in chop as long as you went nose first). The draft on it was the same as my gheenoe and i was able to run shallower because of the tunnel. The thing i disliked about the 16 was that it doesn't turn well at all and it can get beat to hell against the wind if not taking it head on. Great boat but was time for something more fitting for my clients.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks Nick I appreciate I was concerned with the ride in the sm 14 as I mentioned the tailfisher fished out of a gheenoe for years back before you had many options like now. Mainly looking for a good poling microskiff to fish mainly protected waters. Have a 16 foot modified v john now but have to pole in reverse to limit hull slap. Pretty cool set up though flip pallot edition layed out like a flats boat. Thanks again for your input leaning more and more towards a shadowcast


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Thanks had the tailfisher same hull to old pathfinder and it was not fun to pole. What was ballpark cost diffrence if you don't mind me asking and what power are you using


Hey backcountry its under a grand difference. The sc16 comes with the under gunnel rod holders. I am getting the Deadgrass color hull and desert sand interior, Tohatsu 20hp remote, micro mini console offset to the right. It has storage instead of getting a side console, electical package, custom cushion for the back deck, and a Karavan galvanized trailer for under $11k. I will add stuff that I think I need like a Raymarine dragonfly4, Push pole and other odds and ends. My goal is to keep it as light as possible. No fuel tanks or platforms, they only add weight and get in my way. Also Erin said a jackplate and trim tabs aren't necessary with the tunnel hull. That is even better less money and weight. I can't wait to get this thing. keep me posted on what you decide on. I have been lurking on this site for years now I am really into it.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jking7573 said:


> Hey backcountry its under a grand difference. The sc16 comes with the under gunnel rod holders. I am getting the Deadgrass color hull and desert sand interior, Tohatsu 20hp remote, micro mini console offset to the right. It has storage instead of getting a side console, electical package, custom cushion for the back deck, and a Karavan galvanized trailer for under $11k. I will add stuff that I think I need like a Raymarine dragonfly4, Push pole and other odds and ends. My goal is to keep it as light as possible. No fuel tanks or platforms, they only add weight and get in my way. Also Erin said a jackplate and trim tabs aren't necessary with the tunnel hull. That is even better less money and weight. I can't wait to get this thing. keep me posted on what you decide on. I have been lurking on this site for years now I am really into it.


I only need the hull was getting basic set up also but want poling platform and grab bar that cradles a yeti congrats on your purchase.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jking7573 said:


> Hey backcountry its under a grand difference. The sc16 comes with the under gunnel rod holders. I am getting the Deadgrass color hull and desert sand interior, Tohatsu 20hp remote, micro mini console offset to the right. It has storage instead of getting a side console, electical package, custom cushion for the back deck, and a Karavan galvanized trailer for under $11k. I will add stuff that I think I need like a Raymarine dragonfly4, Push pole and other odds and ends. My goal is to keep it as light as possible. No fuel tanks or platforms, they only add weight and get in my way. Also Erin said a jackplate and trim tabs aren't necessary with the tunnel hull. That is even better less money and weight. I can't wait to get this thing. keep me posted on what you decide on. I have been lurking on this site for years now I am really into it.


Nice choice on color also that was the color combo I was also thinking of.


----------



## jupiter934 (Jan 6, 2013)

I own a Saltmarsh 1444 set up very basic(poling platform, grab bar/cooler seat, under gunnel rod holders) love it. You have to remeber the SM14 is a jon boat design and not really designed to be a 100% poling skiff but is very capable. The SM was designed to compete in the welded aluminum jon boat market. That said it is an amazingly versatile little boat. I bought it to fish a very shallow, HP restricted area that I don't pole much and could not be happier. I have run it with a 8hp 2smoke and was still was able to get on step with two people. I mostly run a 15hp 2smoke(beat up aluminum prop) and run 22-23mph. For the boat's sized it is amazingly stable and handles chop very well. I have never stopped to check actual running draft but would say sub 10" is an honest running draft. And at rest with weight properly distributed 4-6".
I have previously owned 2 gheenoe 13's, a Pathfinder 17T, a Carolina Skiff j12, and a 15' Whaler. I would say the Saltmarsh rides better than any of the above mentioned by far.
In the end I think if you want a true poling skiff go with the SC but if you want a do it all type skiff the SM is a amazing little boat.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jupiter934 said:


> I own a Saltmarsh 1444 set up very basic(poling platform, grab bar/cooler seat, under gunnel rod holders) love it. You have to remeber the SM14 is a jon boat design and not really designed to be a 100% poling skiff but is very capable. The SM was designed to compete in the welded aluminum jon boat market. That said it is an amazingly versatile little boat. I bought it to fish a very shallow, HP restricted area that I don't pole much and could not be happier. I have run it with a 8hp 2smoke and was still was able to get on step with two people. I mostly run a 15hp 2smoke(beat up aluminum prop) and run 22-23mph. For the boat's sized it is amazingly stable and handles chop very well. I have never stopped to check actual running draft but would say sub 10" is an honest running draft. And at rest with weight properly distributed 4-6".
> I have previously owned 2 gheenoe 13's, a Pathfinder 17T, a Carolina Skiff j12, and a 15' Whaler. I would say the Saltmarsh rides better than any of the above mentioned by far.
> In the end I think if you want a true poling skiff go with the SC but if you want a do it all type skiff the SM is a amazing little boat.


Thanks I am definitely leaning towards the a.c. just need to get some numbers from Rose over at ankona thanks again I believe that would be a better poling skiff as I hated poilng my old tailfisher.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Sorry meant sc auto correct


----------



## jupiter934 (Jan 6, 2013)

This is just my personal opinion but I prefer a tiller and grab bar set up over a console on such a small boat. I like to stand and drive especially running shallow. Also I think the console on a micro takes up too much space when ever square inch counts.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I agree that how my set up will be also as that how my john boat is set up


----------



## frankski5 (Feb 11, 2013)

I have the 1656 Saltmarsh. The major difference between the two is going to be stability. It tracks straight when poling and have no problem taking chop dry.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I had the SUV14. Good little boat. Give it a look. It's very hard to imagine the salt marsh 1444 doing anything _better _than the SUV.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

frankski5 said:


> I have the 1656 Saltmarsh. The major difference between the two is going to be stability. It tracks straight when poling and have no problem taking chop dry.


It looks to me that the shadowcast would be easier to pole but that why I started this thread. I have fished many different small boats growing up in sw fl (gheenoes johnboats sundowner navigator very cool boat) so I know the ride won't be that of a big flats boat and I personally am not going to spend 14000 for an ec glide hull not saying there not worth every dime I just can't justify that money for a micro hull. Like I said not saying it's not worth that because price is relative to what someone will spend.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I think your money would be better spent on the Ankona line vs the SM line. I ran a SM1444 for a year and i just sold it earlier this year. The build quality was sub par even for an inexpensive skiff. Things like being able to see daylight in the front hatch. There was no gap between the cap and hull but where cap met the hull you could see that there was a very thin spot in the hull. Very, Very thin spot. Rod tubes did not fit a 9ft fly rod. I paid for rod tubes but i didnt get the holders for the tubes. Didnt realize i had to ask for those. I figured they were included in the $65.00 ea price of the rod tubes. There was only about 1 coat of primer/paint/non-skid. Developed spider cracks in paint where the front bulkhead met the floor due to not enough paint being used. Looked to only be one coat. The molded non-skid is a joke. Its air bubbles! Not sure how they make it but if you look close, the non-skid is a trapped air bubble. I had several of my bubbles burst due to reels, tools and other stuff landing on the bubble just right. View media item 623
The SM14 will definitely have some hull slap. Especially into or quartering into the wind while poling. Down wind is much better, obviously. Draft with 1 person is close to 4-5" depending on where you stand in the boat. WOT i ran 28mph with a 20hp tohat tiller. It was light enough that two people can pick it up and slide it on shore so you really cant get stuck. There were several days where i came back to the ramp completely soaked to the bone. But there isnt much you can do when the wind changes direction and increases a full 10MPH. Just kind of got to roll with it and use best judgement.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

GullsGoneWild said:


> I think your money would be better spent on the Ankona line vs the SM line. I ran a SM1444 for a year and i just sold it earlier this year. The build quality was sub par even for an inexpensive skiff. Things like being able to see daylight in the front hatch. There was no gap between the cap and hull but where cap met the hull you could see that there was a very thin spot in the hull. Very, Very thin spot. Rod tubes did not fit a 9ft fly rod. I paid for rod tubes but i didnt get the holders for the tubes. Didnt realize i had to ask for those. I figured they were included in the $65.00 ea price of the rod tubes. There was only about 1 coat of primer/paint/non-skid. Developed spider cracks in paint where the front bulkhead met the floor due to not enough paint being used. Looked to only be one coat. The molded non-skid is a joke. Its air bubbles! Not sure how they make it but if you look close, the non-skid is a trapped air bubble. I had several of my bubbles burst due to reels, tools and other stuff landing on the bubble just right. View media item 623
> The SM14 will definitely have some hull slap. Especially into or quartering into the wind while poling. Down wind is much better, obviously. Draft with 1 person is close to 4-5" depending on where you stand in the boat. WOT i ran 28mph with a 20hp tohat tiller. It was light enough that two people can pick it up and slide it on shore so you really cant get stuck. There were several days where i came back to the ramp completely soaked to the bone. But there isnt much you can do when the wind changes direction and increases a full 10MPH. Just kind of got to roll with it and use best judgement.


10 4 I remember seeing your boat on the site here I have only looked at one shadowcast a guy here in Ft Myers has one and I looked at it at ramp and understand its not a high end micro skiff but that being said I think the shadowcast would be a better boat for my needs. Going to contact spears roadworks to see how much there new hull is that was on here a few months ago I have a 25 mercury 2 stroke I could throw on that


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

GullsGoneWild said:


> GullsGoneWild


My SUV was built very much the same way as you're describing. I spent a fortune fixing the stupid thing. It was a great boat but the construction was horrendous.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Backcountry 16 said:


> 10 4 I remember seeing your boat on the site here I have only looked at one shadowcast a guy here in Ft Myers has one and I looked at it at ramp and understand its not a high end micro skiff but that being said I think the shadowcast would be a better boat for my needs. Going to contact spears roadworks to see how much there new hull is that was on here a few months ago I have a 25 mercury 2 stroke I could throw on that


Spear would be a better choice . It will be a little more expensive compared to ankona/SM but i think they are worth every penny and will hold their value.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

jmrodandgun said:


> My SUV was built very much the same way as you're describing. I spent a fortune fixing the stupid thing. It was a great boat but the construction was horrendous.


I completely agree! I realize these are budget friendly boats but come on. I'm pretty confident that we all would pay a few hundred dollars more for a better fit and finish. I guess the flip side is you could always upgrade to more than one coat of paint/non-skid.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

I don't have the SM 1444 but I do have the 1656. If you want stability I would go with the SM. If crossing open waters I would guess the sc. The SM is not an open water boat.

You also have the option to have a more finished cap to avoid what ggw was talking about earlier (this is what I did). I couldn't be happier with my 1656. (you can search the pro con review I did back in July)


----------



## jupiter934 (Jan 6, 2013)

Just like anything in life you get what you pay for. My SM is not my primary fishing boat and was bought to use as you would a jon boat with low HP in protected waters(this is what the boat was designed for). I personally was not concerned as much with fit and finish as I was utility. I am very tough on the boat while hunting and fishing out of it and have never in my 3 years had any structural type damage. Sure I have some cosmetic issues. Lets be honest this is a very economical(cheap) hull for a base price of what $3800 what did you expect? I would put construction quality and fit and finish on par with Gheenoe.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

jlindsley said:


> I don't have the SM 1444 but I do have the 1656. If you want stability I would go with the SM. If crossing open waters I would guess the sc. The SM is not an open water boat.
> 
> You also have the option to have a more finished cap to avoid what ggw was talking about earlier (this is what I did). I couldn't be happier with my 1656. (you can search the pro con review I did back in July)


Just wanted to be clear, when i purchased the boat they did not offer the other cap style. I wanted a little different hatch access, kind of like the waterman. I asked if they could make the hatch access in the top of the decks instead of thru the bulkheads. They said they weren't tooled up for those hatches but they could offer me the plastic hatches that fit on top of the deck. They did mention that they were going to tool up but gave no time line. So i opted for the regular deck. 

Something like this what they had offered to install. http://www.wholesalemarine.com/temp...k-dark-grey/?gclid=CIuh4Lf55M8CFQ6TaQodopcPnw

I havent seen any of the newer models other than the pics that have been posted here or on social media.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

jupiter934 said:


> Just like anything in life you get what you pay for. My SM is not my primary fishing boat and was bought to use as you would a jon boat with low HP in protected waters(this is what the boat was designed for). I personally was not concerned as much with fit and finish as I was utility. I am very tough on the boat while hunting and fishing out of it and have never in my 3 years had any structural type damage. Sure I have some cosmetic issues. Lets be honest this is a very economical(cheap) hull for a base price of what $3800 what did you expect? I would put construction quality and fit and finish on par with Gheenoe.


Agree, but paint should not be cracking and flaking when its less than 1 year old. I see plenty of gheenoe that are old as sheet and the paint looks fine to me.


----------



## jupiter934 (Jan 6, 2013)

Cracking and flaking no it should not. Sounds like poor prep to me. I would have brought it back if I had that issue.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I would have too but i'm in TX.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Wow I think I will be looking into the spears boat or maybe just keep my 1999 john boat not sure if want to buy something then have to put more money into in the near future.Thanks everyone you have been very helpful and my intentions were not to bash ankona boats as I love the look of the shadowcast 16 very simple design a lot to be said of simplicity especially if you fly fish that just curious what some owners think.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

I own a SM 14 and agree with what Jupiter says. Mine is tiller with grab bar/cooler cradle. Boat is really awesome for what it is. As Jupiter mentioned, not a true true poling skiff but I pole mine for 8-10 hr days very frequently in choko and flamingo, inside and outside. Fished a couple windy days this summer and never came back soaked. I think the ride in a small chop is a plus. Yes there is a little hull slap, but there's also ways to help dull it a little (bow angle, weight distribution). I use it mostly as a TPS should be used and it does a pretty damn good job, but yes there are better options but they're also more $$. All around killer skiff for the glades. 

Ps- I haven't had ANY issues with non-skid, cracks, or any structural issues


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

I would say wet test one before you discount the SM14. I have a 16 and it handles chop better than you might think by looking at it. I fish open water all the time. Maybe the same for the 14'? As I've mentioned in other posts, it took me some time to figure the sweet spot - trim, speed, best angle to cross a wake, etc - but once I did it does great (for what it is) in a decent chop. 

I have the old deck style with the "bubble" non-skid. Works ok, not the best non skid I've had, but it's adequate. Sounds like Mel has improved things which is all you can ask of a builder. Learn and improve things going forward. I'm confident enough in what Mel builds that my next boat at this point is probably gonna be a new Heron. Whatever that's worth to ya.

I sold a new 16' semi V Alumacraft after 2 seasons cause I hated it. Went to the SM1656 as my interim boat instead. Waaay better ride then the semi V jon. Much less hull slap. ...but I wouldn't exactly call it stealthy either. Great all around hull.

Fit and finish- pretty good for the price point. Very solid structurally. I've owned a hi end brand before and even it had some minor spider cracks in the corners of the liner. Was still a great boat. None of them are 100% immune to these kinds of issues. ...ramble finished.


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

I also have a sm144.check out my post in the bragging spot for build details.never been on a shadowcast but like you I also considered it when researching my boat purchase.the main reason I chose the sm over sc were simple.i liked the utilitarian design of the 14 over the flats boat style of the sc.it is a relatively new boat to me and has only been fished 10-12 trips to date.we set it up to fish mosquito lagoon,narrow/skinny backwater creeks i could only previously access with my kayak and also some flounder gigging/shrimping,night time fun time!it does have hull slap,the gelcoat on exterior needed some wet sanding/buffing and definitely not the best fit & finish compared to a high end skiff.it does everything I want it to,easy to take out by myself,runs great and super fun to slide around the shallows.for the $ I think the sm14 is hard to beat.i liked the design and do it all capabilities.if undecided wet test each model you're considering!they are really 2 completely different hulls so get what works best for your style of fishing!


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I realize i came off as bashing the skiff and i did not mean it that way. He was considering both and i thought the SC would be better suited. He mentioned poling and while the SM poled well i can only image the SC poling a bit better as well as riding better, just based of looks. With the SC you can add tabs and help bury the nose and cut the chop, cant do that with a flat bottom. Plus ive seen the Ankona line and even ridden on one and the fit and finish just seemed better at first glance. And they are comparatively priced hulls. And i whole heartily agree that builders should keep innovating and refining and experimenting, Thats best for every one.


----------



## jupiter934 (Jan 6, 2013)

I had a 25hp yamaha 2stroke on my SM14 for a perioid of time before my bay boat was built and the combo was so much fun to drive. Top speed was only 30 but acceleration and corning was awesome. Had lots of fun running twisty creeks of NE Fl. I would say the light powerful motor is the ideal set up for the boat if HP restricted areas are not an issue. I even used the boat over in Steinhatchee for scallop season one year making long runs and relatively open water. In the end I really am in love with the little boat.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Very true Jupiter - "...so much fun to drive".


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Just wanted to add that I'm sure the SC poles a little bit better due to the design, but believe me the saltmarsh poles plenty well. We're talking about a sub-200 lb. hull. It's so light that poking for hours on end is effortless. It tracks just fine for me, but again I haven't been on the shadowcast. The only downside I've noticed while doing some extensive poling is the hull slap in certain situations. But you also have to realize this boat wasn't designed for fishing the flats in islamorada. It does a great job of sneaking up on fish in the backwaters. I think you really need to look at exactly what you're going to use the boat for.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

I just got back from Louisiana poling my Salt Marsh for a minimum 7 hours each day (2 days). As I mentioned in a previous forum mine is a 1656. It is a breeze to pole and tracks fine. Little hull slap but can be lessened with someone on the bow. Then again I never pole into the wind so I don't care much about the hull slap..


----------



## fishn&flyn (Oct 23, 2015)

Great thread to OP! I just put in a deposit on a 1444V SM. I too looked hard at a used ankona sc 17 no tunnel. What I didn't like about the sc 17 is its 58" beam which is not at the transom (correct me if I'm wrong) it remind me of a friends old ecc gladesman which was narrower at the transom then amidships and was tippy, I really was looking for something more of a utilitarian design and didn't want aluminum. I went back and forth after selling my HB whipray which to be honest was just too nice for my area of interest (poling the marsh for redfish, crab potting,shrimping,gigging flounder,duck hunting) and my labrador fishing partner agreed! I finally decided it's gonna take two boats cause trying to find a "do it all" just doesn't work for me. I also have to say I was really getting turned off by the 40$-50$k price tags the high end skiffs are costing these days, I was spending more time keeping the skiff clean than I was using it! Not saying I wouldn't love to be able to afford to have both and the time to use them but everything has gotten so technical these days....I'm looking forward to running the creeks with the tiller and red fishing,loading up the crab pots, and cast net for shrimp, and this winter the decoys and the dogs! My build so far is the following any suggestions from others would certainly be appreciated but again I want to keep it simple!
1444V mercury 20 hp electric start 15" shaft
Push pole holders 
2 fly rod tubes each side
Bilge pump/electrical package nav lights
Black powder coated platform
Undecided on cooler/caddy grab bar? See this being nice place to mount a Small gps
Undecided on a 12v tm setup?
Carbon marine tiller pillar what lengths everyone using?
Thanks again for an informative thread!


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

I would def. go with a grab bar of some sorts if you duck hunt. (Running in the dark and debris underneath). Could also use to mount a light as well.

Get two rod holder mounts for poling platform if you use spinning set ups

Tiller extension as well


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

I have a lowrance gps rigged removable by two thumb screws on a ram mount bottom center grab bar. It sits on a small gel cell battery that will run it for two days before needing a charge. Awesome little setup and runs independent of the main battery.


----------



## jupiter934 (Jan 6, 2013)

I really wish I had got rod holders welded to my poling platform. 

Also I have been waiting to see a SM with a lower HP, lighter surface drive such as a Copperhead 23hp! Boat would be unstoppable!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

fishn&flyn said:


> Great thread to OP! I just put in a deposit on a 1444V SM. I too looked hard at a used ankona sc 17 no tunnel. What I didn't like about the sc 17 is its 58" beam which is not at the transom (correct me if I'm wrong) it remind me of a friends old ecc gladesman which was narrower at the transom then amidships and was tippy, I really was looking for something more of a utilitarian design and didn't want aluminum. I went back and forth after selling my HB whipray which to be honest was just too nice for my area of interest (poling the marsh for redfish, crab potting,shrimping,gigging flounder,duck hunting) and my labrador fishing partner agreed! I finally decided it's gonna take two boats cause trying to find a "do it all" just doesn't work for me. I also have to say I was really getting turned off by the 40$-50$k price tags the high end skiffs are costing these days, I was spending more time keeping the skiff clean than I was using it! Not saying I wouldn't love to be able to afford to have both and the time to use them but everything has gotten so technical these days....I'm looking forward to running the creeks with the tiller and red fishing,loading up the crab pots, and cast net for shrimp, and this winter the decoys and the dogs! My build so far is the following any suggestions from others would certainly be appreciated but again I want to keep it simple!
> 1444V mercury 20 hp electric start 15" shaft
> Push pole holders
> 2 fly rod tubes each side
> ...


I think they offer a "tiller console" that has a very small console and a grab bar. Might be a good fit. You can always add kennedy tie downs for a cooler later...


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

jupiter934 said:


> I really wish I had got rod holders welded to my poling platform.
> 
> Also I have been waiting to see a SM with a lower HP, lighter surface drive such as a Copperhead 23hp! Boat would be unstoppable!


Paint it Black has or at least had a surface drive on a SM...

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/saltmarsh-1444v.35446/


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

fishn&flyn said:


> Great thread to OP! I just put in a deposit on a 1444V SM. I too looked hard at a used ankona sc 17 no tunnel. What I didn't like about the sc 17 is its 58" beam which is not at the transom (correct me if I'm wrong) it remind me of a friends old ecc gladesman which was narrower at the transom then amidships and was tippy, I really was looking for something more of a utilitarian design and didn't want aluminum. I went back and forth after selling my HB whipray which to be honest was just too nice for my area of interest (poling the marsh for redfish, crab potting,shrimping,gigging flounder,duck hunting) and my labrador fishing partner agreed! I finally decided it's gonna take two boats cause trying to find a "do it all" just doesn't work for me. I also have to say I was really getting turned off by the 40$-50$k price tags the high end skiffs are costing these days, I was spending more time keeping the skiff clean than I was using it! Not saying I wouldn't love to be able to afford to have both and the time to use them but everything has gotten so technical these days....I'm looking forward to running the creeks with the tiller and red fishing,loading up the crab pots, and cast net for shrimp, and this winter the decoys and the dogs! My build so far is the following any suggestions from others would certainly be appreciated but again I want to keep it simple!
> 1444V mercury 20 hp electric start 15" shaft
> Push pole holders
> 2 fly rod tubes each side
> ...


I started this post and its been very helpful whatever I get will definitely have a grab bar and tiller for running standing I think I am going to wet test both. Leaning more towards the shadowcast because I will be doing more poling then running big bodies of water. Thanks again for all the input.


----------



## jupiter934 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thats actually a longtail but very similar


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I own both a SM1444V and a Shadowcast 17. Personally, between the SM14 and the SC16, I'd go with the SM14. But I would choose the SC17 over the SM14. The hull slap on the SM14 is very minimal, super stable, I fell in love with my buddy's and had to get one for myself.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

paint it black said:


> I own both a SM1444V and a Shadowcast 17. Personally, between the SM14 and the SC16, I'd go with the SM14. But I would choose the SC17 over the SM14. The hull slap on the SM14 is very minimal, super stable, I fell in love with my buddy's and had to get one for myself.


Approximately how much more was the 17 hull because it isn't on their website?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Approximately how much more was the 17 hull because it isn't on their website?


For now, It's the price of the SC 18 hull. But once it's new deck layout is complete, they say the price will go up, as the finish quality will be higher end.


----------



## luke pita (Aug 24, 2015)

hey I'm going to be honest, I love my salt salt marsh and its a great boat, if you get an extension for your tiller and a grab bar you should be fine with the bumpy ride, this might be different for me considering I'm a 16 year old kid. but honestly I've been on the old pathfinder tunnel holes and the hull slap isn't as bad as people make it out to be. it is a very fishable boat and polls great, in fact this past weekend i had plenty of snook come up right to the boat not only to run off until they saw me with the fly rod pointed right at em


----------



## luke pita (Aug 24, 2015)

whatever you do though do not buy the black gel coat it gets mad sunspots, i regret that decesion


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

luke pita said:


> whatever you do though do not buy the black gel coat it gets mad sunspots, i regret that decesion


What do you use to wash the boat? Have you buffed out your boat at all? I ask because I had two black Copperheads and loved them. I have since gotten away from black skiffs (not by choice) but will be building my new Heron in black. I never had any issues with sun spots at all on either one of my black Copperhead's. But I did buff out the gelcoat and seal it with a 3M glaze for dark colors and it always looked great. 

The first thing I do to a skiff when I get it is buff it out and glaze it. Not because it's necessary, but because I used to do it professionally and just love the look it gives the gelcoat.


----------



## luke pita (Aug 24, 2015)

where could i get it buffed?


paint it black said:


> What do you use to wash the boat? Have you buffed out your boat at all? I ask because I had two black Copperheads and loved them. I have since gotten away from black skiffs (not by choice) but will be building my new Heron in black. I never had any issues with sun spots at all on either one of my black Copperhead's. But I did buff out the gelcoat and seal it with a 3M glaze for dark colors and it always looked great.
> 
> The first thing I do to a skiff when I get it is buff it out and glaze it. Not because it's necessary, but because I used to do it professionally and just love the look it gives the gelcoat.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

A good detailer should be able to do it for you.


----------

